# Mazzer Royal Burrs Question



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Just a quick question I hope but I cant seem to find the answer.

I am looking to replace the burrs on my Royal but I cant find the difference between these two parts numbers...

Will the Mazzer T151A burrs fit my Mazzer Royal? They fit the Mazzer Major.

Or do I need then Mazzer T151B burrs?

Anyone know the difference between the two parts... T151A and T151B?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MSM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question I hope but I cant seem to find the answer.
> 
> ...


Not sure but I think one set is for 3 phase grinder Ie with more power/ more aggressive burr's


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

151a is for the major, they will fit royal, but is will grind slower, 151b is a royal single phase burr set, 151c is a royal 3phase burr set. The 151a on eBay are a good deal


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Cool - time to buy then!









Thanks for the help.


----------

